# Any idea what guitar this is?



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

This guitar is BEAUTIFUL!

https://scontent-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=b460aed9b09f5d3f1f98228239c9bb27&oe=55D8088F


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2015)

what guitar?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

thsc said:


> This guitar is BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> https://scontent-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=b460aed9b09f5d3f1f98228239c9bb27&oe=55D8088F


Taylor 

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

That's the style bridge Taylor use 

proud boogie owner


----------



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> That's the style bridge Taylor use
> 
> proud boogie owner


Is it a custom Taylor? I can't find that exact same model.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm thinking it like Taylor Swifts taylor

proud boogie owner


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks like a Taylor 615CE
Prolly a Limited


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

I believe that is correct. 615CE


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I would thoroughly enjoy playing either one of those. Yeahaw.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I say prolly a limited because of the nicer than normal woods and the lack of a scratch plate.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I would thoroughly enjoy playing either one of those. Yeahaw.


She's too tall for you fredy. Unless you happen to be about 5' 6"


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah, its a Taylor 612. Here's a pic of mine:


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Sorry but it's not a 12, it's a 15. Definitely a 6 though. You need to check the shape of the large bout.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Did I hear somebody say "chicken wings"? Not much meat on those bones.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I stand corrected... Looked too quickly.



fredyfreeloader said:


> I would thoroughly enjoy playing either one of those. Yeahaw.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Does she remind anyone else of Traci Lords?


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Traci Lords had some meat on her bones.


----------



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh please, don't compare this Goddess to Traci Lords.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

BMW-KTM said:


> Traci Lords had some meat on her bones.


and scruples


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Ahhhh... humour.


----------

